# Platform Beds



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Expats,

Any of you guys know where i can get a platform bed from in Dubai. I'll try post a pic later but its basically a low base bed with a wide rim around the mattress, if that makes sense. please advise 

Cheers


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Ikea... I personally don't like the qualiity there, but there are TONS of furniture stores in Dubai Mall, Emirates, and IBN. If you want to look for something more exclusive or otherwise, call a interior decorator and they can refer you to several spots. there are a few on dubizzle, and I would just google it and call them (i randomly contacted one from dubbizle and she furnished my place for pretty cheap with quality material)... I know this might not be the best of help, but its the best i know!


----------



## Ankit Tanavi (May 31, 2016)

hi, by platform beds you mean high beds?


----------



## Ankit Tanavi (May 31, 2016)

Oh! Just relaised this is a very old post!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Ankit Tanavi said:


> Oh! Just relaised this is a very old post!!


That you don't pay attention was already obvious from your answer anyway...


----------

